# Ostseetaugliches Schlauchboot?



## Johnny1 (14. Juni 2010)

Ivh fahre demnächst (Juli/August) mal wieder an die Ostsee nach Heidkate.
Vom ufer aus scheints nicht so gut zu sein im sommer:
Letztes Jahr nur am Tag geangelt und nen Haufen kleine Flundern gefangen/eine Mefo/paar Hornis.
Deshalb hätte ich die frage, ob folgendes Boot bei geringer/mäßiger Brandung tauglich wäre:

http://www.lidl-shop.de/de/Hobby-und-Freizeit/SEVYLOR-Angelboot-mit-Motor

Hättet ihr noch andere Tipps für ein billiges Schlauchboot inklusive Motor oder von mir aus auch Paddeln?

Bin euch für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Johnny


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Schlauchboot?*

Hi,
wolltst du jetzt Witze reißen oder meinste das Ernst ?
Ostsseetauglich sind Schlauchboote bedingt ab 4 Meter  , dazu nur wenn es RIB´s sind und min. über 30 PS verfügen.
Mit so einem Paddelboot kannste auf den nächsten Baggersee und da im Uferbereich etwas plantschen , aber bestimmt nicht auf die Ostsee.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Doc Plato (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Schlauchboot?*

Mit dem Paddelböötchen von Lidl, fürn heimischen Pool im Garten geht dat, aber auffe Ostsee kannste Dir dabei gleich nen Hinkelstein an den Fuß binden! Absolute Lebensgefahr!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Schlauchboot?*

Also das Lidl-Boot ist was zum Baden...

Ostseetaugliche Schlauchis ohne RIB findet man aber schon ab 3m... hatte selbst ein Yamaha YAM 330F, motorisiert mit einem 6PS Mercury... ging ab wie Schmitz' Katze und lag verdammt stabil im Wasser. Einfach nur ein tolles Boot, konnte damit noch draußen bleiben, wenn die GFK Boote aufgrund des Wellenganges Probleme bekamen und auch bei hoher Welle und Tempo machte das Fahren echt Spaß.
Auch wenn Paddel zur Sicherheitsausrüstung eines Bootes gehören... ohne Motor würd ich mich nicht auf die Ostsee trauen.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## spin89 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Schlauchboot?*

Kann mich meinem Vorposter nur anschliessen nen Schlauchboot mit festem Boden und 5Ps Motor ist für die Küstengebiete der Ostsee schon ausreichend, werden ja auch von diversen Anbietern vor Ort vermited.
Bevor du dir son Lidle Schlauchboot kaufst womit ich auf keinen Fall auf die Ostsee gehen würde erkundige dich lieber vor Ort nach einem Bootsverleih bis 5Ps sind die Boote sogar Führerscheinfrei. Schwimmweste nicht vergessenGruss spin89


----------



## goeddoek (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Schlauchboot?*

Davon ab, ob 5 -6 PS Boote für die Ostsee genügen, die Jungs haben recht.

Die Werbung ist allerdings auch irreführend. Durch die Bezeichnung "salzwasserfest" wird ja suggeriert, dass das 'n richtig "goiler Kohn" ist 

Jungs - immer bedenken, dass Eltville nu' ma' nich in Ostseenähe liegt 

Wenn Du zu den 200 Euro noch den Preis für 'ne Batterie rechnest, bist Du mit 'nem ordentlichen Belly Boat besser bedient. 

Und vor allem bitte nicht allein auf die Ostsee #h Hier gibts ja 'ne Mitangelvermittlung > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96413

Wenn's soweit ist, schreib doch rechtzeitig ein paar nette Worte rein, da findet sich sicher jemand :m

Oder aber, Du schaust hier mal > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=154

Beim nächsten Urlaub solltest Du es auch eher in den Morgen- oder Abendstunden versuchen. Es sei denn, Du willst Meeräschen angeln.


----------



## Franky (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Schlauchboot?*

Hei Johnny,
das Bötchen taugt wirklich maximal zum Rumplantschen - auch wenn das auf dem Bild da anders dargestellt wird... Selbst auf den Rhein würde ich damit nicht wollen, maximal Badesse oder Ostseestrand zum Spaß haben: Wasserschlacht, Entern, Kentern... 
So ein Ding wird auch gerne als Ertrinkungshilfe geschimpft!


----------



## Johnny1 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Schlauchboot?*

Ok, habt dank, 
mit dem ding an den rhein zu gehen, auf die Idee wäre ich nie gekommen.
Finde die Ostsee schon an manchen Tagen sehr ruhig.
Aber das trügt nur, so denke ich.

Habt Dank, Leute, ihr habt schon recht, wenn man sich mal das bild anschaut, das schaut en bissl pappig aus, wie ein Plantschboot.
Ihr müsst bedenken, bei mir ist das noch nicht so mit den finanziellen Mitteln.

Ein Bekannter meinte auch beim letzten Mal, dass er mir dieses Mal ein Bötchen mit 5 PS-Motor ausleihen könne.

Hab schon jemanden gefunden, der auch aktiv bei Heidkate fischt 
Ein Bellyboat, davon hab ich auch nicht viel.
Am rhein ist das selbst in wenigen altarmen und buhnenfeldern schon ein bisschen zu gefährlich.
Die schiffe können schon mächtig sog bilden.

Also, bis die Tage.
Vllt sieht man sich ja mal am wasser, auch wenn die ostsee schon ein recht großes gewässer ist 

Johnny1. |wavey:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Schlauchboot?*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Finde die Ostsee schon an manchen Tagen sehr ruhig.
> Aber das trügt nur, so denke ich.


 

So ist es.
Ich wurde in den letzten 2 Monaten vom Sturm überrascht, dabei war es kurz davor sehr ruhig und schön warm. Plötzlich bläst einem ein knallharter Wind ins Gesicht und keine Minute später richtig schön hohe Wellen. Zum Glück ist mein Boot ein Verdränger mit kleinem Vorbau gebaut, sonst wäre schon eine Menge Wasser reingekommen. Wobei meine letzte böse Überraschung am Freitag war, und ich gegen den Wetterbericht (der Sturm vorhergesagt haben soll) gefahren bin, weils nach der Schule schön ruhig war. 
5Ps sind genug um voran zukommen, geht zwar schneller aber es reicht.
Ein Schlauchi wäre mir viel zu Gefährlich in der Ostsee, wenn ich hier im Sund Leute sehe, die sich zu zweit in ein kleines Schlauchi reinzwengen und bei kleinster Welle schon rumschwappen... #t


Wenn du ein kleines Böötchen geliehen bekommen könntest, wäre das gut für dich. #6


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## goeddoek (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Schlauchboot?*

Versteh ich jetzt nicht, Johnny, wieso hast Du von 'nem BB nicht viel, versprichst Dir aber von einem Badeboot mehr ?


----------



## Johnny1 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Schlauchboot?*

Ist doch nur so, dass man nur alleine in nem bb sitzen kann.
Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das merkwuerdig mit den fuessen als fortbewegungsmittel. Da wuerde ich mich wegen den schiffen nicht trauen.
Das mit dem boot war sowieso nur ein spontaner gedanke.

@Jochen:

Da sieht man mal, dass es auch gefaehrlich auf der ostsee werden kann.
Werde dann wenn ueberhaupt nur zu zweit rausfahren.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Schlauchboot?*

Och das mit den Bellybooten ist eigentlich ne feine Sache, brauchst halt ein bisschen Muckis und Kondition in den Beinen, aber das ist doch wohl eher als positiver Nebeneffekt zu sehen.
So ein Bellyboot ist aber nicht nur was für die Starndnahe Fischerei auf Mefo, Dorsch und co. sondern bestimmt auch entspannt auf einem nicht so großen Hechtsee.

Hier haste mal ein Bild von meinem Schlauchi:

http://img651.*ih.us/img651/9431/050506033.jpg

War ein YAM 330F (die F Version ist die stabilere, das Boot konnte bis zu 560kg Zuladung tragen). Motor war ein 6PS Mercury (der noch führerscheinfrei war), der das Boot inkl mir, vollem Tank und allem Angelgedöns auf 32 km/h laut GPS beschleunigte, das war völlig ausreichend! Das Boot war äußerst kippstabil (hab die großen Dorsche auch bei hoher Welle im Stehen gedrillt) und Vollgas ging auch von Staberhuk nach Puttgarden zurück bei mehr als 5 BFT (das war ein Spaß...). Am Kiel-Ostsee-Weg bin ich mit dem Boot auch einige Male gewesen.
Das mal zum Thema, dass Boote ab 4 Meter und 30PS nur bedingt Ostseetauglich sind...
Stöber einfach mal im Internet, vielleicht lohnt es sich für dich sogar, sich so ein Boot zuzulegen, zu Hause auf den Seen kannst dus ja auch benutzen (notfalls rudern, wenn Motoren verboten sind).

Hab mich letzten Winter aber schweren Herzens von meinem Schlauchi getrennt, aber ein 4,40m GFK mit 40PS ist doch viel komfortabler (und bringt mehr Spaß :m)

Gruß Marcel


----------



## ArcticChar80 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches Schlauchboot?*

Das Boot habe ich auch. Zum Angeln gut geeignet.
Aber für einen 15 Jährigen zu teuer.


----------

